# Romanian comparative of equality.



## BastilleCreole

Salut!
I was reading about the Romanian comparative of equality, and I found out that there are up to 3 ways make a sentence with that structure.


Femeia este tot atât de frumoasă ca fata.
Femeia este tot aşa de frumoasă ca fata.
Femeia este la fel de interesant ca şi fata.
So my question is When to use: tot atât de, tot aşa de, la fel, ca and ca şi.
In case all of them are valid, wich is the most used, the most inforfal, and the most formal. 

Mulţumesc prietenii mei.


----------



## No_Limit

Bună,

You can use all the 3 forms, as following:

-Femeia este tot atât de frumoasă ca şi fata. - this one is the most formal (you can also find in some texts "precum" instead of "ca şi", meaning the same thing in this context)
-Femeia este tot aşa de frumoasă ca şi fata. - is basically the same as the first one
-Femeia este la fel de interesantă ca şi fata. - this is the most common in everyday life; I recommend you to use it
I hope it helps!


----------



## BastilleCreole

No_Limit said:


> Bună,
> 
> You can use all the 3 forms, as following:
> 
> -Femeia este tot atât de frumoasă ca şi fata. - this one is the most formal (you can also find in some texts "precum" instead of "ca şi", meaning the same thing in this context)
> -Femeia este tot aşa de frumoasă ca şi fata. - is basically the same as the first one
> -Femeia este la fel de interesantă ca şi fata. - this is the most common in everyday life; I recommend you to use it
> I hope it helps!


 
Thank you! Another question, when shoud I use "ca" and "ca şi"?


----------



## No_Limit

As far as I know, "ca şi" is used in order to emphasize the equality between the 2 terms, especially orally (E.g. "Ea este la fel de frumoasă ca şi tine.") Nevertheless, "ca" is also correct.
I personally use all the time "ca şi" in everyday life and "precum" in more formal contexts (both written and orally).


----------



## BastilleCreole

Mulţumesc ^^ Eşti tare amabil!


----------



## No_Limit

Cu plăcere!
O seară plăcută!


----------



## farscape

No_Limit said:


> As far as I know, "ca şi" is used in order to emphasize the equality between the 2 terms, especially orally (E.g. "Ea este la fel de frumoasă ca şi tine.") Nevertheless, "ca" is also correct.
> I personally use all the time "ca şi" in everyday life and "precum" in more formal contexts (both written and orally).



I'm wondering if "şi" is truly necessary, it seems redundant, perhaps a left over from "ca şi când" where is meant to avoid a cacophony.

In any case, *precum* and *ca* *şi* are not interchangeable:

-> Ea este la fel de frumoasă ca şi tine
-> Ea este la fel de frumoasă precum eşti tu

I don't find one form being more formal than the other, however "precum" has an old time vibe.

Later,


----------



## BastilleCreole

farscape said:


> I'm wondering if "şi" is truly necessary, it seems redundant, perhaps a left over from "ca şi când" where is meant to avoid a cacophony.
> 
> In any case, *precum* and *ca* *şi* are not interchangeable:
> 
> -> Ea este la fel de frumoasă ca şi tine
> -> Ea este la fel de frumoasă precum eşti tu
> 
> I don't find one form being more formal than the other, however "precum" has an old time vibe.
> 
> Later,


 
So, would I translate "precum" more as "from what"?
Eg. Ea este la fel de frumoasă precum eşti tu.
      She is the same iteligent from what you are.


And what about "ca şi"? Should I use it or not?


----------



## farscape

precum: (same) as, like
Ea este la fel de frumoasă precum eşti tu. -> She is as beautiful as you are
Ea este frumoasă precum eşti tu. -> She is beautiful like you.

Hope this helps a bit,
f.


----------



## viuchi

"Ca şi" is a criticised use (i.e. wrong, according to language regulators). The standard form is "ca".


----------

